# Problems with reason's serial number



## zyklonoverkill (Apr 16, 2007)

hey I jsut installed reason on my comp and i get a message saying that the device does not grant me access after I put my serial number in. anyone knows what's going on?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

zyklonoverkill said:


> hey I jsut installed reason on my comp and i get a message saying that the device does not grant me access after I put my serial number in. anyone knows what's going on?


My guess would be that you've not put in your serial number. Have you tried that?

Propellerheads provides support for their products. You might want to try the horse's mouth.


----------

